# palm trees



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am getting a palm tree from a friend and want to know if it is okay to plant next to my tort enclosure. I know when it is windy they drop a lot of leaves and stuff, is it safe for my Sulcata?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think they are dangerous. I'd be surprised if he tries to eat a leaf. Most likely won't bother with it.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 12, 2011)

If you trim the one's that start looking old and dry you will be okay. I use to work at the Mirage hotel in Las Vegas, and when it got really windy some leaves would fall off but it was always old and dried ones. They always tried to cut them off when they could to avoid thing like that.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 12, 2011)

Ours wont eat them. I had a female aldabra on breeding loan many years ago that had eaten some prior to her arrival and did not process them. Her poop was full of them for awhile.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, I think I will go ahead and plant it,


----------



## River14 (Jul 13, 2011)

To be honest it depends on what kind of palm.

I have every kind imaginable however Washingtonia species are the best as they dont drop at all.

However Roystonea species for example can drop massive heavy dried leaves that could knock a person cold stone sensless and worse.

So it pays to know what you are planting and where.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 13, 2011)

well I love gardening so I won't let it get too unkept to where things fall off randomly. I will try to keep it trimmed properly  But thanks for the heads up. It will be in the cent of our backyard


----------

